# سقوط المؤمن !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2009)

*السقوط في الخطية رغم بشاعته فهو ليس بالأمر الخطير في حد ذاته، بل يمكن الخطر في البقاء منطرحاً بعد السقوط وعدم القيام مرة أخرى كما قال إرميا النبي "هل يسقطون ولا يقومون، أو يرتد أحد ولا يرجع" (إر 4:8)، والكتاب المقدس مملوء بأمثلة عديدة لمؤمنين سقطوا وعادوا من جديد أكثر قوة، بل أكاد أجزم بأن الكتاب المقدس قد تعمد ذكر الضعفات والسقطات والخطايا التي وقع فيها رجال الإيمان وكيف كانت عودتهم قوية، بل كيف كانت مثل هذه السقطات دافعاً قوياً نحو المزيد من الإيمان والتسليم، 

بل لقد ساق لنا رب المجد أمثلة عديدة عن سقوط المؤمن مثل الخروف الضال الذي كان من نفس القطيع وضل عنه ثم عاد محمولاً على منكبي الراعي الصالح، وكذلك مثل الابن الضال الذي كان ابناً وتاه بعيداً وجائعاً وهو يشتهي أن يملأ بطنه من طعام الخنازير ولكن حتى هذه لم يعطه أحد منها، ولكنه عاد بعد السقوط وأكل من العجل المسمن، ولبس الخاتم والحلة الأولى. 
والذي يعزينا جداً في ضعفنا وسقطاتنا هو أن الله أعد لنا السماء وأمجادها إذا رجعنا إليه فهو ينادي: 
"تعالوا يا مباركي أبي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم" (مت 40:25)، أما جهنم والنار الأبدية فلم تعد لنا بل لإبليس وملائكته (مت 41:25)، فاستمرارنا في الخطية والسقوط بإرادتنا ويأسنا من النجاة والخلاص بدم الرب يسوع هو انحياز كامل بإرادتنا لمعسكر إبليس وملائكته ورفضنا للملكوت المعد لنا، 

ورغم أن باب الرجاء مفتوح دوماً على مصراعيه أمامنا مادمنا في هذه الحياة، ولكن بعد انتقالنا إلى العالم الآخر فلا يوجد مكان للتوبة حتى ولو طلبناها بدموع كما في حالة عيسو ولو صررنا على أسناننا وقرعنا صدورنا فلن نسمع سوى الكلمات التي قيلت في مثل الغني ولعازر "بيننا وبينكم هوة عظيمة" (لو 26:16). 

دعوة للرجوع 

هي دعوة شخصية لك للرجوع إليه إلى الرب يسوع إلى السماء وأمجادها، دعوة للجميع القائم والساقط ومن يظن أنه قائم، دعوة لجلسة هادئة مع النفس التي يطلب الله جمالها الداخلي، دعوة لأن تعرف ذاتك وكما يقول القديس كليمنضس الإسكندري (اعرف ذاتك تعرف إلهك)، 

لا تقف ساكناً أبداً بل جاهد في كل لحظة، لا تكتف بالوجود في الكنيسة وحتى الخدمة بها فهناك خطر أعظم عليك أن تحصنك هذه الأمور ضد عمل النعمة، ولا تفرح نفسك بالسير مع القطيع دون أن تتبصر طريقك فقد يقودك هذا القطيع أن تنجرف إلى البحر، 

لا تسر وراء إنسان مهما كان ولا تسر بمشورة نفسك وسط ضوضاء هذا العالم بل أعط نفسك فرصة للهدوء والخلوة حتى تسمع صوت الله داخلك فيرشدك ويقويك في طريق جهادك وعودتك إليه، إنها دعوة للصلاة من أجل كل نفس تاهت في أودية العالم؛ كل نفس انحرفت عن طريق الرب يسوع أو انحرف بها الطريق الذي سارت فيه بإرادتها أن تعود إلى مخلصها وينبوع حياتها، 
إنها دعوة للعودة والرجوع إليه فهل تقبل وتعود من جديد لتتمتع به وبعرشه الذي أعده لنجلس معه​*


----------



## amselim (19 يناير 2009)

:smi411:ان اعترفنا للة بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم (1 يو 1:9 )


----------



## ChristiaNKnighT (19 يناير 2009)

amselim قال:


> :smi411:ان اعترفنا للة بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم (1 يو 1:9 )



*بظبط كده
مفيش احسن من التوبه والاعتراف لربنا
وتناول جسده ودمه المباركين
يا رب كون خلفى وامامى وفى كل مكان انظر اليه
وعرفنى طريقك وثبتنى فيه

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## youhnna (19 يناير 2009)

معك حق يا اختى فما احلى الرجوع الى الاب بالتوبه  فعندما عاد الابن الضال
لبس حله جديده علامه على حياه جديده فى حضن الاب
لبس خاتم علامه على ارتباطه الوثيق بالاب
اكل من العجل المسمن  علامه على الشبع  مع الاب فالنفس الشبعانه تدوس العسل اما الجوعانه فكل مر لها حلو
كل هذا اخذه فى جو من الفرح لان السماء تفرح بخاطىء واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعه وتسعين بار لايحتاجون الى التوبه                 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## happy angel (19 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررر دونا موضوع راااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

احد القديسين اللذين ضلوا ثم رجعوا للرب قال...جملة اقف امامها مذهولا"

إذا منحتني أنا الخاطىء أن أعرفك بالروح القدس، فإني أستمحيك يا سيد أن إمنح كل شعوب الأرض أن يعرفوك هم أيضاً..

موضوع في غاية الروعة دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك

سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

*أعط نفسك فرصة للهدوء والخلوة حتى تسمع صوت الله داخلك فيرشدك ويقويك في طريق جهادك وعودتك إليه، إنها دعوة للصلاة من أجل كل نفس تاهت في أودية العالم؛ كل نفس انحرفت عن طريق الرب يسوع أو انحرف بها الطريق الذي سارت فيه بإرادتها أن تعود إلى مخلصها وينبوع حياتها، 
إنها دعوة للعودة والرجوع إليه فهل تقبل وتعود من جديد لتتمتع به وبعرشه الذي أعده لنجلس معه​**اللة يعوض تعب محبتك يا دونا

بالموضوع دة انت بتخدمي وبتعملي عمل كبير في كرم يسوع 
اللة يعوضك بالاجر السمائي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

*موضوع يستحق التقيم والتثبيت​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2009)

amselim قال:


> :smi411:ان اعترفنا للة بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم (1 يو 1:9 )



*ميرسى  على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2009)

christianknight قال:


> *بظبط كده
> مفيش احسن من التوبه والاعتراف لربنا
> وتناول جسده ودمه المباركين
> يا رب كون خلفى وامامى وفى كل مكان انظر اليه
> ...



*ميرسى   على   مرورك الجميل  وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2009)

youhnna قال:


> معك حق يا اختى فما احلى الرجوع الى الاب بالتوبه  فعندما عاد الابن الضال
> لبس حله جديده علامه على حياه جديده فى حضن الاب
> لبس خاتم علامه على ارتباطه الوثيق بالاب
> اكل من العجل المسمن  علامه على الشبع  مع الاب فالنفس الشبعانه تدوس العسل اما الجوعانه فكل مر لها حلو
> ...



*ميرسى  على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررر دونا موضوع راااائع جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> احد القديسين اللذين ضلوا ثم رجعوا للرب قال...جملة اقف امامها مذهولا"
> 
> إذا منحتني أنا الخاطىء أن أعرفك بالروح القدس، فإني أستمحيك يا سيد أن إمنح كل شعوب الأرض أن يعرفوك هم أيضاً..
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا  كليموو على مشاركتك المشجعه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *أعط نفسك فرصة للهدوء والخلوة حتى تسمع صوت الله داخلك فيرشدك ويقويك في طريق جهادك وعودتك إليه، إنها دعوة للصلاة من أجل كل نفس تاهت في أودية العالم؛ كل نفس انحرفت عن طريق الرب يسوع أو انحرف بها الطريق الذي سارت فيه بإرادتها أن تعود إلى مخلصها وينبوع حياتها،
> إنها دعوة للعودة والرجوع إليه فهل تقبل وتعود من جديد لتتمتع به وبعرشه الذي أعده لنجلس معه​**اللة يعوض تعب محبتك يا دونا
> 
> بالموضوع دة انت بتخدمي وبتعملي عمل كبير في كرم يسوع
> اللة يعوضك بالاجر السمائي​*



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك الجميله ومتابعتك لمواضيعى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع يستحق التقيم والتثبيت​*



*ميرسى يا قمررر​*


----------



## SALVATION (21 يناير 2009)

_عظيم هو الرب الهنا يرفعنا من السقوط ويقبلنا بكل فرح عندما نتوب الية
يا ابتاه انا غير مستحق ان ادعى لك ابنا ولكن اجعلنى كأحدا اجراك
جميل دونا موضوعك وهام ويرفع عنا اليأس عندما نسقط ويعطينا روح المصابره والوقوف مره اخرا
مشكوره كتييييييييير
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _عظيم هو الرب الهنا يرفعنا من السقوط ويقبلنا بكل فرح عندما نتوب الية
> يا ابتاه انا غير مستحق ان ادعى لك ابنا ولكن اجعلنى كأحدا اجراك
> جميل دونا موضوعك وهام ويرفع عنا اليأس عندما نسقط ويعطينا روح المصابره والوقوف مره اخرا
> مشكوره كتييييييييير
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميرررسى يا تونى على مرورك الجميل ومشاركتك الرائعه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووى يا دونا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amselim (24 يناير 2009)

ما هو اساس قبول اللة لنا عندما نسقط فى الخطية ثم نرجع الية تائبين ؟ 
لا يمكن للانسان الخاطى ان يقترب من اللة القدوس بدون ثقتة الكاملة فى كفاية عمل المسيح على الصليب عندما  حمل خطايانا فى جسدة على الخشبة لكى نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر 1 بطرس 2 : 24 فاللة دعانا لنحيا حياة البر و القداسة التى بدونها لن يرى احد الرب _فالسقوط فى الخطية هو استثناء و ليس القاعدة فى حياة المؤمن الحقيقى الذى يسكن فية الروح القدس الذى يقاوم كل ميول الجسد للخطية_*فالذى لايعيش حياة القداسة و يفعل الخطية و يوهم نفسة بانة مؤمن و يعترف اعتراف مزيف للة لانة ينوى ارتكاب الخطية مرة اخرى  - فهذا ليس سوى خداع الشيطان للنفس لتضمن بقائها مستعبدة لفعل ارادة الشيطان بالخطية  و بعيدة عن حياة القاسة اليومية* كونوا قديسين لانى انا قدوس  1بط 1:16


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووى يا دونا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2009)

amselim قال:


> ما هو اساس قبول اللة لنا عندما نسقط فى الخطية ثم نرجع الية تائبين ؟
> لا يمكن للانسان الخاطى ان يقترب من اللة القدوس بدون ثقتة الكاملة فى كفاية عمل المسيح على الصليب عندما  حمل خطايانا فى جسدة على الخشبة لكى نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر 1 بطرس 2 : 24 فاللة دعانا لنحيا حياة البر و القداسة التى بدونها لن يرى احد الرب _فالسقوط فى الخطية هو استثناء و ليس القاعدة فى حياة المؤمن الحقيقى الذى يسكن فية الروح القدس الذى يقاوم كل ميول الجسد للخطية_*فالذى لايعيش حياة القداسة و يفعل الخطية و يوهم نفسة بانة مؤمن و يعترف اعتراف مزيف للة لانة ينوى ارتكاب الخطية مرة اخرى  - فهذا ليس سوى خداع الشيطان للنفس لتضمن بقائها مستعبدة لفعل ارادة الشيطان بالخطية  و بعيدة عن حياة القاسة اليومية* كونوا قديسين لانى انا قدوس  1بط 1:16



*مرور رائع 
 شكرا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 يناير 2009)

موضوع طيب بجد
مرسي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع طيب بجد
> مرسي​



*ميرسى على مشاركتك يا  قمررر*


----------

